# Distorsión en modulo amplificador Electro Voice



## Charly16 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hola a todos. Estoy intentado reparar un modulo amplificador en clase D de un bafle activo autoamplificado 
con dos canales, un canal para lo graves y otro para los agudos. La placa incluye su crossover activo en la misma placa.
El problema, es que por esceso de volumen estropearon el amplificador. 
Revisando el circuito vi que los mosfet de los dos canales, via de graves y via de agudos estaban en corto
y el fusible fundido.
 Los mosfet son: 4-mosfet IRFB4019  y otros 4-FQP 30N50
Una vez que sustituidos todos los transistores, el amplificador funciona, pero la via de agudos funciona perfectamente y la via de graves suena muy saturada
incluso con el volumen bajo, queda descartado que sea el altavoz de graves, pues lo he 
cmprobado con otro modulo amplificador en buen estado. He revisado los condensadores y resistencias perifericas a los mosfet que son SMD, pero no veo nada.
No se si el circuito oscilador amplificador de alta tension, que es un IRS2092PBF de 16 patas 
o el LM13700 que creo que sera el circuito
que hace la funcion de crossover, seran los culpables. Alguna idea de que puede ser el problema.
Dejo unas fotos.
Un saludo y muchas gracias. ...


----------



## josco (Mar 25, 2016)

hace dias repare unos bafles chinos de esos corrientes que estan muy de moda con lector de usb y entrada para microfono. usan tda8920 tenian el audio muy mal se escuchaban muy bajo y con distorsion- revisando encontre un capacitor de poliester malo en los dos, de .47mf 250v. estaban reventados. revisa esos cuadrados grises que estan junto a los toroides de salida haber si no estan mal.en otro marca alien tambien chino cambie el irs2092 ese no me daba audio y ese c.i. se calentaba. espero te sirva de ayuda. saludos.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias josco. He revisado esos condensadores que comentas, támbien son de 0.47mf, pero 
estan bien.
Mi duda es si el irs2092 puede tener algo que ver, en mi caso se escucha muy distorsionada
pero no muy baja la via de graves.
Un saludo.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 26, 2016)

En los amplificadores clase D cuando los mosfet se malogran y tienen continuidad entre gate-drenador el driver se hecha a perder,  asi que tienes que reemplazarlo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 26, 2016)

Reemplaza el driver y has la prueba nuevamente, por si solo fuera eso.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 26, 2016)

Muchas gracias. Are un pedido del IRS2092.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. He sustituido el circuito IRS2092 y todo sigue igual. El altavoz de graves  sigue con el sonido distorsionado. La foto esta tomada despues de cambiar el circuito.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola. Tienes el modelo del amplificador??. 
Debes buscar el service manual no son tan fáciles de reparar 
Por otro lado, la distorsión también se produce en rango completo?. O sea, alimentando el ampli desde otra fuente de señal que no sea su crosover activo??. 
saludos
Juan José.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola. Es un altavoz autoamplificado, es"Electro Voice ZXA1-90" No tengo el diagrama ni se tampoco como conseguirlo, aunque se que tener el diagrama seria lo mejor.
Lo que si se, es que el modulo no lo repara el Sat de Electro voice, Te venden el modulo
entero por 245 euros.
Tengo cuatro altavoces iguales, todos reventados por unos descerebraos que se
pasarón con el volumen. Dos de ellas estan reparadas, pero esta  no
consigo dar con el problema. y la otra caja que falta peor todavia, amplificador quemado y
todos los altavoces támbien.
Lo que comentas del crossover la via de graves es la que falla, así que la distorsión no es de rango completo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 28, 2016)

A ok. 
Y tienes forma de probar el ampli solo con uno de los cross de otro módulo??. 
Por lo que cambiaste parecería que no es el ampli no?. 
Como que la señal le lega con distorsión. 
Los cap. de acoplo, los de desacoplo cc, los de la fuente todos bien??. 

saludos


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hola de nuevo Muchas gracias  por a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Una cosa estraña que he comprobado, es que en uno de los 2 mosfet IRFB4019 que 
cambie, con el polimetro en medida de diodos pasa lo siguiente:
punta positiva en el denador y la negativa en la patilla puerta-  va subiendo de pocos ohms
a infinito con  mucha rapidez.
punta positiva en el drenador y la negativa en fuente o source-va subiendo de pocos ohms
a infinito con mucha rapidez
Si ahora realizo la misma prueba, pero esta vez la diferencia es que es la punta negativa la que esta en el drenador y la positiva en la fuente me da  en el polimetro de 16.6
Con la punta negativa en el drenador y la positiva en la puerta me da una medida de unos 24.3
Cuando hago esta misma prueba en otra placa que esta funcionando que es exactamente igual 
las medida con la punta negativa en el drenador coinciden casi igual, pero cuando es la punta positiva la que esta en drenador y alterno la negativa entre fuente o puerta sube mas lentamente 
de resistencia hasta unos 80.0 aproximadamente.
Ante la duda, he desoldado el mosfet y lo he comprobado contrastando las mismas medidas de resistencia con otro igual totalmente nuevo. las medidas de los dos son practicamente iguales
por lo que descarto que sea el mosfet, incluso al volver a montarlo en la placa, he puesto el nuevo,
pero nada, mido otra vez y pasa lo mismo, con el positivo en el drenador sube rapidamente
de ohms a infinito en vez de subir mas lento y parar en unos 80.0 aproximadamente, que es lo que pasa en la placa de circuito que funciona.
ádemas lo enchufo y pasa lo mismo, suena distorsionado.
Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2016)

En la reparación de audio cuando hay distorsion hay que tener en cuenta mucho del instrumental para su diagnostico.  Hasta un simple seguidor de señal ayuda un monton y no decir de un osciloscopio (muchos no lo tienen), pero el asunto es determinar en que punto la señal se deforma o solo pasa la mitad de onda. Esos circuitos clase D tienen  un circuitos de filtrado de frecuencia y tienes que estar seguro que el audio que le llega al IRS2092  (pin 3) este en forma correcta.


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2016)

Como te han dicho, el osciloscopio en estos casos te salva la vida, en un clase D es fundamental que no haya restos del pwm en los parlantes.


----------



## Charly16 (Mar 29, 2016)

sergiot dijo:


> Como te han dicho, el osciloscopio en estos casos te salva la vida, en un clase D es fundamental que no haya restos del pwm en los parlantes.



Hola de nuevo. Sergiot ¿a que te refieres con lo de dejar restos del circuito pwn en los paralantes?


----------



## sergiot (Mar 29, 2016)

Los clase D se basan en el manejo de la modulación por ancho de pulso, es decir el audio modula una señal cuadrada que luego se deberá convertir en una senoidal, eso es a grandes rasgos, o por lo menos asi lo era.


----------



## Charly16 (Abr 25, 2016)

Hola de nuevo. He conseguido hacerme con un seguidor de señal y he comprobado que la señal llega bien al circuito IRS2092, el cual ya habia sustituido por uno nuevo. 
Con el seguidor de señal, compruebo con sorpresa que a la salida el audio sale muy saturado.
Como ya dije anteriormente, los finales mosfet  IRFB4019 y FQP 30N50 tambien fueron cambiados.
No se ya donde puede residir el problema, solo pasa en el canal de graves, la via de agudos esta bien. Lo que parece que el problema estara en algun componente de la etapa final.
Dejo unas fotos por si alguien puede tener alguna idea del fallo. Decir también, que el lado de graves que da el fallo es el que esta al lado de los condensadores electroliticos grandes.


----------



## zopilote (Abr 25, 2016)

Tienes bastantes conponentes smd, y como tienes dos circuitos iguales, mas te vale cotejar sus valores (multimetro digital) con el canal que esta bien. Las resistencias smd, si les cae agua se vuelven polvo.


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 25, 2016)

yo creo que el fallo lo tienes en algun condensador,revisalos concienzudamente y a ser posible fuera de placa,saludos.


----------



## Charly16 (Abr 25, 2016)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda,
Casi todos los condensadores pequeños y resistencias perifericos a los mosfet esta revisados, la mayoria fuera de la placa. También el de polliester de 0.47uF.de la via de graves que son grandes grises de 160v.
Los que no he desoldado  son los electroliticos grandes de 470uF. 80v. aunque aparentemente estan bien, estos solo los he probado con el polimetro en ohms e invirtiendo las puntas y parece que cargan y descargan bién. ¿pueden ser estos la causa de la distorsion?


----------



## Dls (Abr 25, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda,
> Casi todos los condensadores pequeños y resistencias perifericos a los mosfet esta revisados, la mayoria fuera de la placa. También el de polliester de 0.47uF.de la via de graves que son grandes grises de 160v.
> Los que no he desoldado  son los electroliticos grandes de 470uF. 80v. aunque aparentemente estan bien, estos solo los he probado con el polimetro en ohms e invirtiendo las puntas y parece que cargan y descargan bién. ¿pueden ser estos la causa de la distorsion?



Hola
Una cosa es que "carguen y descarguen" y otra cosa es que midas que valor de capacitancia tienes
Para mi que tienes algun capacitor dañado


----------



## Charly16 (Abr 26, 2016)

Hola.
Los condensadores de 470uF 80V no los he desmontado porque el capacimetro que tengo
solo mide hasta 200uF  en la escala mas alta.
Estos condensadores, son los mas grandes que se ven en la foto, no se bien que misión aportan al amplificador, lo que si creo es que no son parte de la fuente de alimentación, pues esta en la otra placa aparte que ya he probado con los otros módulos que funcionan y esta bien.
¿que misión pueden tener estos capacitores?


----------



## ninodeves (Abr 26, 2016)

jose carlos garrido dijo:


> Hola.
> Los condensadores de 470uF 80V no los he desmontado porque el capacimetro que tengo
> solo mide hasta 200uF  en la escala mas alta.
> Estos condensadores, son los mas grandes que se ven en la foto, no se bien que misión aportan al amplificador, lo que si creo es que no son parte de la fuente de alimentación, pues esta en la otra placa aparte que ya he probado con los otros módulos que funcionan y esta bien.
> ¿que misión pueden tener estos capacitores?



evidentemente esos condensadores son filtros,lo que no se es si filtran corriente ó el audio,tendras que quitarlos y con un capacimetro a ser posible que mida ESR mirarlos,o bien sino puedes mirarlos comprarlos nuevos no es mucho dinero y te quitas una posible duda,deberias comprarte un medidor aunque sea de esos chinos baratos que te miden capacidad,resistencia,ESR,diodos etc.. no valen mucho yo mismo tengo uno de 16€ y va de maravilla,por ejemplo este 10€ con envio. http://www.ebay.es/itm/LCR-T4-ESR-medidor-Transistor-Tester-Diodo-Triodo-capacitancia-SCR-Inductancia/221756577552?_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20140620091323%26meid%3D06f03a19c41a423b8b6669237aaf80ae%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D261978815367


----------



## Charly16 (Abr 29, 2016)

Hola de nuevo y muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.
Al final, cambie los electrolíticos de 470 mF. pero nada, todo seguía igual. comencé de nuevo a levantar los condensadores cercanos al IRS2092 y también los mosfet de la via de graves para volverlo a medir todo de nuevo. Todos los valores de capacidad me dieron bien, así, que los
soldé de nuevo.
Pues bien, cuando lo probé de nuevo ya no sonaba nada la vía de graves y la de agudos sonaba la música pero sonaban además de la música  unos pequeños golpes ciclicos intermitentes, como un pulso toc, toc ,toc,.
Al revisar la placa descubrí que que no había continuidad entre una patilla del mosfet y un codensador de 0.47mF .
De esto ultimo me di cuenta comparando la placa con otra idéntica que funciona bien,
El problema es que la placa de PCB tiene al menos tres caras y tiene pistas intermedias no es solo doble cara, así que tube que tirar un puente de hilo exterior, pues creo que al desmontar tanta veces los mosfet se partió alguna pista  interna.
Vuelta a probar el circuito y ahora suena  la música en la via de agudos  mas el toc, toc, y en la vía de graves solo el toc, toc, toc.
Vuelvo a probar con el seguidor de señal y veo que tengo el toc, toc, toc, en todos los pasos
de los integrados de audio pero suena también la música y al llegar a la patilla de entrada 3 del
IRS2092 la señal ya no llega pero  si llega el pulso toc, toc, toc que es lo único que se escucha en la vía de graves.
Ya no se donde ni como mirar.
Un saludo.


----------



## tecnicotec (Nov 3, 2016)

Hola!
Supongo que dada la fecha ya habrás solucionado el problema comprando el módulo nuevo.
Es cierto que el SAT de EV no repara los módulos.
Es debido a que EV no le suministra información técnica alguna de estos módulos, ya que se los fabrican a EV y lo que quiere es vender no reparar.

Comentarte que tengo algo parecido y primero deberías mirar la L3 de la fuente que al tener un corto en la etapa de potencia le sale una joroba. Vamos que se derrite el plastico, parece un condensador MKP, sin embargo es un inductor. 
Por otro lado el toc toc puede ser una protección o uno de los operacionales del crossover en mal estado.
Si respondes a esto lo retomo.
Un saludo.

Te mando una foto del componete en cuestión


----------



## Charly16 (Nov 3, 2016)

Gracias tecnicotec. Si, al final compre un modulo nuevo. Lo que comentas del inductor L3 ya me 
paso en otro de los modulos que si repare. El problema era el IRS2092FBF cambiando el integrado
y el inductor lo pude reparar. 
Pero de los cuatro modulos el ultimo lo deje por imposible y compre el modulo nuevo.
Un saludo.


----------

